

Finally, a “back to top” button that behaves like a real elevator - binjoi
https://github.com/tholman/elevator.js

======
Cshelton
After seeing the elevator from last week, wasn't sure if this was the same
one. Was hoping for one that truly behaves like a real elevator....stops 6
times before you finally get to the top...

~~~
ceejayoz
There should be a significant delay between pressing the button and starting
to move, too. :-p

------
JTon
Warning. Elevator music on button press. Scared the sh!t out of me

------
matthuggins
Maybe it's because I'm on mobile, but all it did is scroll to the top really
slowly. It probably took about 5 seconds total, which feels like a lifetime
when browsing the web in this day and age. Am I missing something?

~~~
salibhai
I dont think this is supposed to be taken seriously. It's part of the effect,
it goes slowly and plays music

------
Fastidious
As seing six days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416993)

------
salibhai
This is pretty funny.

------
logicallee
This is hilarious! :)

